# Mexico Euzkadi ??????



## barneyguey (Jan 2, 2018)

Howdy fellows Schwinn freaks! I've been researching and collecting Schwinn badges for the last several years.
One of the really cool badges is a Euzkadi badge with Arnold Schwinn on it. I did end up with a couple of the badges, but still can't find a photo of a Schwinn  bicycle with the badge. I did find out Euzkadi was a tire company that was a partner with B.F. Goodrich in a venture.  I talked to a few people about it and one Question that came up was the two color variations. I always said I didn't know? It came to me out of the blue the other day! Maybe the Red, White & Blue model badge was for the U.S. flag and the orange & green model badge was  for the Mexican flag.
What do you think?


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 2, 2018)

Anybody have a better photo of a Red, White & Blue Euzkadi badge? Thanks, Barry


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 2, 2018)

Just a silly question. Why would a USA made bike sold in the USA have a badge with Mexico on it? I'd assume that the red white and blue signifies it's a USA made bike but sold in Mexico. My El Pato cans say product of USA and they have a Mexican and American flag on it.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 2, 2018)

I agree, That's what I was saying in a round about way. I guess it didn't come out good? Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 2, 2018)

I was also saying in a poor manner, the colors represented each countries flags.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 2, 2018)

I noticed that the red white and blue version has the bottom 1/3 of the badge embossed and the red and green is just inked. Would that indicate the embossed badge is the early (1st) version and the inked is the later version?


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 2, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> I noticed that the red white and blue version has the bottom 1/3 of the badge embossed and the red and green is just inked. Would that indicate the embossed badge is the early (1st) version and the inked is the later version?



Good question, I've wondered that also. I also thought maybe different badge making outfits made them. I know there were lots of outfits making them around the country and maybe in Mexico for the ones sold there?


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 2, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> I noticed that the red white and blue version has the bottom 1/3 of the badge embossed and the red and green is just inked. Would that indicate the embossed badge is the early (1st) version and the inked is the later version?



Hey Man! You don't happen have a better photo of the Red, White and Blue badge? Thanks, Barry


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 2, 2018)

I shirley don't, sorry.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 2, 2018)

Shirley you jest! LOL


----------



## sarmis (Jan 3, 2018)

I’m going to guess Euzkadi badged Schwinn bikes, perhaps ?, were sold somewhere in Mexico at one time because of the Euzkadi Tire Company connection as Barry pointed out. There is nothing to prove this assumption unless there is related literature or a person involved with Euzkadi or Schwinn or Mexico from that time could elaborate on this.  

My OTHER guess is that these badges were a stash of leftover NOS badges that were not destined for bikes and are now scarce badges in the hobby. 
As far as color combinations, I wouldn’t read into symbolism and just chalk it up to another choice of color.  
Here is a pic of my Euzkadi badge. 
s


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 3, 2018)

sarmis said:


> I’m going to guess Euzkadi badged Schwinn bikes, perhaps ?, were sold somewhere in Mexico at one time because of the Euzkadi Tire Company connection as Barry pointed out. There is nothing to prove this assumption unless there is related literature or a person involved with Euzkadi or Schwinn or Mexico from that time could elaborate on this.
> 
> My OTHER guess is that these badges were a stash of leftover NOS badges that were not destined for bikes and are now scarce badges in the hobby.
> As far as color combinations, I wouldn’t read into symbolism and just chalk it up to another choice of color.
> ...



Thanks for the photo man! I always wanted a clearer photo. Happy New Year! Barry

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 3, 2018)

These are three I have. I would only cut loose of one for a Red, White and Blue one, in the same kind shape as mine.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 3, 2018)

I know one thing for sure! If I was going to pick colors, it for sure wouldn't be that ugly green and orange combo. The other color combo looks way better!


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 3, 2018)

I like how Euzkadi is printed on one badge and the other has Euzkadi written in brass raised letters. Same with the other wording.


----------



## sarmis (Jan 3, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> These are three I have. I would only cut loose of one for a Red, White and Blue one, in the same kind shape as mine.
> View attachment 732614 View attachment 732615 View attachment 732616




I like the Orange and Green a lot 

but not enough to trade for my Red,
White and Blue Euzkadi !

s


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 3, 2018)

sarmis said:


> I like the Orange and Green a lot
> 
> but not enough to trade for my Red,
> White and Blue Euzkadi !
> ...



LOL I don't blame you! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 6, 2018)

Howdy fellows Schwinn freaks! I've been researching and collecting Schwinn badges for the last several years.
One of the really cool badges is a Euzkadi badge with Arnold Schwinn on it. I did end up with a couple of the badges, but still can't find a photo of a Schwinn bicycle with the badge. I did find out Euzkadi was a tire company that was a partner with B.F. Goodrich in a venture. I talked to a few people about it and one Question that came up was the two color variations. I always said I didn't know? It came to me out of the blue the other day! Maybe the Red, White & Blue model badge was for the U.S. flag and the orange & green model badge was for the Mexican flag.
What do you think?


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 12, 2018)

Any photos of a Euzkadi bike out there?


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 14, 2018)

bump


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 14, 2018)

Irish flag has green, white and orange. Mexican flag has red white and orange. That badge should read "Ireland" instead of Mexico...lol.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 15, 2018)

Another interesting thing I saw the other day. If you watched the news lately, the Iranian flag has the same colors also. LOL


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 16, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Another interesting thing I saw the other day. If you watched the news lately, the Iranian flag has the same colors also. LOL




Does it? Also Italian flag has the same colors.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 16, 2018)

You'd think they'd have more of an imagination!


----------

